# Glatt oder Rauh - welche Folienseite oben/unten?



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

*Glatt oder Rauh?*

Hi,

soll von der Folie eigentlich die rauhe Seite zum Wasser oder zur Erde zeigen?
Welche Vor-/Nachteile hat das?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

Also ich hab da gar nicht drauf geachtet - erinnere mich aber, mal irgendwo was gelesen zu haben - könnte mir vorstellen, daß bei der rauhen Seite nach oben sich schneller ein gründer Flaum auf der Folie bildet, wenn kein Substrat im Teich ist .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> könnte mir vorstellen, daß bei der rauhen Seite nach oben sich schneller ein gründer Flaum auf der Folie bildet, wenn kein Substrat im Teich ist .....



Muss das nicht evtl. sein für die Mikroorganismen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

für die Mikroorganismen wäre es sicher besser, Du würdest Sand in den Teich tun.

Wenn Du mal erzählst, was Du genauer vorhast und vielleicht auch einen Namen da läßt, damit wir Dich ansprechen können, werden vielleicht auch noch andere auf Deine Frage antworten - werden sich ja sicher auch noch weitere Fragen ergeben ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

sind Namen so wichtig oder nicht eher wie Schall und Rauch?   
Naja, es soll ein natürlicher, kleiner Teich mit Fischen werden, der an der einen Seite "bepflanzt" wird und auf den anderen Seiten vermutlich mit diesen sogenannten Böschungsmatten ausgelegt werden soll.

Für dich... *fg*
Johann


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Johann,

ja - dieser Splin haftet mir an - aber vielleicht, weil ich finde, daß man sich im Netz auch wie normale Menschen begegnen kann und da stellt man sich ja auch vor - zumindestens mit dem Namen.

Wenn Du einen kleinen Teich machst würde ich Dir raten rund herum die Ufermatte zu nehmen, wo Du kannst einen Ufergraben anzulegen, dann kannst Du dort hauptsächlich die Pflanzen reinmachen (plus natürlich Unterwasserpflanzen), in den Teich würde ich Sand als Substrat einbringen, soweit Du das kannst - Du wirst ja ein ähnliches Problem haben, daß die Fläche recht klein ist und Du aber eine gewisse Tiefe brauchst wegen der Fische - ich würde an Deiner Stelle mindestens 1,20 ausheben.

Aber über die Seite wie rum die Folie rein, würde ich mir glaub ich keine Gedanken machen. Hast Du Dir eigentlich mal das Thema *** durchgelesen? Find ich seeehr hilfreich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich schon weiter als gedacht bzw. angesprochen.
Grube ist fertig, Sand und Vlies und auch Folie eingefügt, teilweise Wasser eingefüllt und Kies in einer Körnung von 3-7 ist auch drin.

Tiefe des Wasserspiegels dürfte irgendwo bei 0,90 bis 1,10 m liegen, genau kann ich es nur sagen, wenn der Teich voll ist und ich exakt messen kann.

Litervolumen dürfte sich bei 3000 bis 3500 Liter bewegen.

Fische waren eingeplant, in absehbarer Zeit, vielleicht in zwei, vielleicht auch erst in 8 Monaten.

Vorab sollten schon Pflanzen rein, wobei ich noch nicht weiss, welche und wo ich sie am günstigsten bekomme. Aber auch das wird sich finden.

Springbrunnen und Bachlauf habe ich erstmals on akta (oder wie das geschrieben wird, darfst mich gerne verbessern) gelegt, da ich diesbezüglich eine andere Meinung gewonnen habe.

Tommis Seite habe ich mir durchgelesen, aber viel interessanter war für mich dieser Link:


Nun gut, jetzt bist du wieder am Zug.

baba
Johann


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Johann,

soso - du bist also schon faaast fertig   

Bei Pflanzen solltest Du nicht nur darauf achten, daß sie günstig sind - wenn die eingehen, waren sie sehr teuer, achte lieber auf gute Qualität - zahlt sich dauerhaft aus - meine Pflanzen sind nach einem Monat schon ordentlich gewachsen. Ich würd mich zudem an Deiner Stelle noch informieren, wegen des Einpflanzzeitpunktes - man sagt, im August wachsen die Pflanzen schlecht an, da im August ehr so ein Wachstumsstop eingelegt wird. Aber am besten schaust Du Dich da bei Werner um - über ihn bist hier im Forum vielleicht auch schon gestolpert - da kannste a) gute Beschreibungen durchlesen und b) ihn vor allem auch fragen, was er Dir jetzt noch zur Bepflanzung raten würde. www.nymphaion.de

Fische würde ich dieses Jahr keine mehr einsetzen - was heißt würde - ich werde auch keine einsetzen - das Wasser braucht einfach seine Zeit, damit sich Bakterien und sonstige Lebewesen ansiedeln können und vor dem Winter noch Fische einsetzen halte ich nicht so schlau, daher werde ich es erst im nächsten Frühjahr machen - sprich die 8 Monate Variante.

Hast Du eigentlich Bilder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

Die Seite von Daum war auch eine der ersten, über die ich gestolpert bin auf der Suche nach Informationen ,-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Johann,

Vorsicht, bei Zeolith bewegst Du Dich sehr schnell auf dem Gebiet von Glaube, Hoffnung und Voodoo. Zeolith hät in Gartenteichen kaum, was ihm nachgesagt ist. Dafür ist er nämlich zu feinporig. Es sollte auch zu denken geben, dass eine Homepage einen Produktnamen trägt, auch wenn sie sich sonst nicht als kommerziell outet.

Ich glaube, auf dieser Seite landet jeder ziemlich schnell, der einen Teich auch nur andenkt...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2003)

@Susanne

War dein erstes Smilie im vorletzten Beitrag von dir etwa ironosch gemeint? ... lol
Bestimmt, da ein Teich ja nie fertig ist. Aber das gröbste ist überstanden, sprich Loch schaufeln usw.
Der Rest kommt nach und nach, als nächstes ist lediglich noch Schilfgras angedacht für dieses Jahr, daher auch 8 Monate bei meiner Angabe.

Mit Werner ist ein guter Tip, über den bin ich noch nicht gestolpert, da ich mich fast ausschließlich hier aufgehalten habe mit ner dummen Frage. Ach stimmt ja, gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur ....    

Fotos habe ich zwar auch ein paar gemacht bzw. meine bessere Hälfte, muss nur mal sehen, ob ich sie einstellen kann oder die Linse geplatzt ist. *rofl*


@StefanS

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit bezüglich seiner HP. Das war so ziemlich das einzige, außer weiteres Infomaterial gegen Kohle, was mir dort aufgestoßen ist.
Bei Zeolith habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, werde mir aber mal das von dir heute Nacht durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


Na, ist euch sonst noch was aufgefallen? *frechfrag...*


----------

